# Tink & almost Tink



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

sweet


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

SOOOO cute! I love tink! You are amazing at these.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Very , very nice! My two little girls love Tinkerbell! They are 7 & 9. I wish I was brave enough to hack screensavers and put some on my Kindle. I am so sick of the ones they came with.
Kdawna


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Love these. I have several Tink SS on my Kindle (many thanks to wilsondm2) and have added several of these as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, your screensavers are all amazing!  I don't suppose you have any with knights (as in "shining armor")?  I'm looking for some to go along with Brendan's Red Cross of Gold books.....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Adorable. Love them.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Do people really call Tinker Bell "Tink"? Somehow it just seems wrong to me, like calling Marilyn Monroe "Mare" or calling Orlando Bloom "Or".

Is it just me?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Peter Pan called her Tink first.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Peter Pan called her Tink first.


In the original play and/or book by J. M. Barrie, or in the assorted later Disney creations? Just curious (still seems wrong to me, in either case  ).


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

These are really good.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> In the original play and/or book by J. M. Barrie, or in the assorted later Disney creations? Just curious (still seems wrong to me, in either case  ).


Not in the original, as far as I know. Probably just another Disneyfication side effect.

<off to see whether Peter Pan is available for Kindle... >

edit to note: It is. But there are a dozen version offered, from $ 1 to $ 4.74, and as often happens I'm not going to take the time to look at each one to find comments about formatting or other reasons why some versions might be good and others unreadable.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I downloaded a free version of _Peter and Wendy_ at http://manybooks.net/titles/barrieja2665426654-8.html#, and, sad to say, it appears that Peter does call her "Tink." 



> ...'Tinker Bell,' he called softly, after making sure that the children were asleep, '*Tink*, where are you?' She was in a jug for the moment, and liking it extremely; she had never been in a jug before.
> 
> 'Oh, do come out of that jug, and tell me, do you know where they put my shadow?'
> 
> ...


Oh well, I'll always think of her as Tinker Bell.


----------

